# Magnetic fraction plates(1kg?)



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I am looking for some circular fraction plates of approx 1kg each.

I don't want to pay a lot for them because I can't see me using them a lot and also I will need 4 for attaching to my dumbbells if/when required.

I'd prefer them with a 2" hole in them due to the design of my dumbbells.

I did think about perhaps some large thick washers and somehow get them magnetised. Any ideas? :confused1:


----------

